# 92 overheating!!!



## golfprowanabe (Aug 21, 2005)

I'm lost on what the problem could be. I've changed the waterpump because it was leaking anyhow. I've put two different thermostats in it. Coolant flows thru the radiator without a problem. And my final attempt was changing the head gasket because I'm losing coolant and not finding any on the ground. Actually, I'm losing coolant quickly! Any ideas would greatly be appreciated!!!!!


----------



## isb360 (Apr 6, 2005)

If it isn't leaking out, it's leaking in. Have you checked for emulsification in your oil (water mixed in)? Any white smoke at start up or while driving? The head itself could be cracked. Since it's summer now, perhaps try running the car without a thermostat to see if that helps. Are both upper and lower radiator hoses getting warm? Is there heat in the car? The last two questions will help you determine if you have a circulation problem. The previous questions will help you determine if you've got hard-to-detect major problems.

Tim


----------



## golfprowanabe (Aug 21, 2005)

isb360 said:


> If it isn't leaking out, it's leaking in. Have you checked for emulsification in your oil (water mixed in)? Any white smoke at start up or while driving? The head itself could be cracked. Since it's summer now, perhaps try running the car without a thermostat to see if that helps. Are both upper and lower radiator hoses getting warm? Is there heat in the car? The last two questions will help you determine if you have a circulation problem. The previous questions will help you determine if you've got hard-to-detect major problems.
> 
> Tim


I would imagine that because I'm losing coolant, it's not just a circulation problem. I guess that would suck if it was the head. If that's the case, would it even be worth buying and fixing yourself, or just buying another winter beater?


----------



## golfprowanabe (Aug 21, 2005)

anyone have any other ideas that it could be, or any ideas on where to buy a head for cheap? thanks again for any help.


----------



## de2r (Aug 6, 2005)

The rapid loss of coolant - and no evidence of leaks - is probably due to it being burned off. As isb360 stated, white smoke will be coming from your tailpipe if this is the case. Have you checked for this and for contamination in your oil? As far as replacing the head cheap ... I would suggest a junkyard.


----------



## golfprowanabe (Aug 21, 2005)

de2r said:


> The rapid loss of coolant - and no evidence of leaks - is probably due to it being burned off. As isb360 stated, white smoke will be coming from your tailpipe if this is the case. Have you checked for this and for contamination in your oil? As far as replacing the head cheap ... I would suggest a junkyard.



Please excuse me for my lack on knowledge but I'm quickly learning how to work on it myself. How would you check for the emulsification in the oil? I'm guessing that you would check the dipsick to see if water is sitting on the top level, but I need confirmation. And if this is the case, would it be correct to assume that the head is the next culprit? Also, I had someone drive behind me and they said there is no white smoke from the exhaust, even though I thought there had been smoke before. They stayed behind me for about 10 miles until I overheated again. 
And again, your input is greatly appreciated over here! thanks.


----------



## de2r (Aug 6, 2005)

Emulsification will appear as a milky mess on the dipstick. And yes, if there is coolant mixed with your oil, most likely the head is cracked ... or warped. Either way, it's leaking.


----------

